
Ask HN: How do you bear job which have no exitement, no learning, pays good? - codesternews
I have job which pays good but have no learning. The colleagues are really bad and with lot off attitude. No focus on quality of product.<p>Manager does not care the talent and just want to  make sprint go along. No innovation and really pathetic quality product.<p>It&#x27;s big company so having ideas does not matter. I got ample of time in office and just work for very little time for whole sprint.<p>But job really making me pathetic have no excitement, no learning. Please tell me how to bear it.
======
brad0
Work out what your values are. Clearly you value money but if you only valued
that then you wouldn’t be writing this post on HN.

Do you value good people? Do you value working on your own ideas? Work out all
your values and what makes you happy.

Once you have that list work out how you can bring those values into your life
as much as possible.

That might mean quitting your job. It might mean transferring to another team.

Be proactive with your life. Don’t just hunker down and bear it. You should be
making the most of your time here.

------
lkurusa
I would use the money to learn on the side, then move on to a new company (or
create my own!)

------
madeuptempacct
Enjoy the pay, learn on the side.

